# How Could You Refuse It?



## bigit (Feb 22, 2010)

WinX DVD Ripper Platinum is a functional DVD ripping program which can help you copy, rip and convert DVD video to your PC or portable devices. Support most of popular video formats such as AVI, FLV, MP4, MPEG, WMV, MOV and portable devices including iPhone, iPod, Apple TV, PSP, Zune and mobile phones. 

*Super Fast Speed*

1,
1:1 DVD Copy without Quality Loss: Decrypt & copy DVD to PC with 100% original video, audio and subtitles within only 5 minutes 
2,
Rip and convert DVD video to popular video formats and portable devices with 10 minutes. It is the fastest DVD ripper in the market!

*Powerful Functions*

Enable to copy, rip and convert the latest encrypted DVDs including Transformers II, UP, Star Trek, Wall E, G-Force, The Dark Knight, The Proposal, Hannah Montana, Snow White, Imagine That,                        Carriers, hancock, G.I.Joe: The Rise of Cobra etc.

“_If you want a fast, effective, and fairly user-friendly DVD ripping solution, WinX DVD Ripper Platinum is the way to go._”

                                                 --- Recommended by CNET


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

rotfl...spammer with avatar and digit's name and still surviving with 37 posts.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

I also thought that he is a spamb0t until I saw this thread and all his posts.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60697



That made me think 10 times.


----------

